# Boost Spiking Issue



## Rowdy-Audi (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey, i got a 2000 Audi s4, with about 120,000kms, its got a Apr chip and catback and an upgraded diverter valve. Yesterday I installed a AWE boost gauge. Very thing went smooth on the install. Took it for a test drive and it boost perfectly fine topping out at about 10 to 12 psi and a solid 18 to 20 in.Hg vac pressure at ilde. 
Today i was driving it and it boosted to 10psi, then shot up to 15 then dropped. when it did this the check engine light started turning on and off. When i stopped my vac pressure was at 10 in.Hg. IT was alright later today but it still spikes every so often when i go full throttle any ideas?
Thanks
Jeff


----------



## DubLuv11 (Oct 15, 2007)

check your vacuum lines from the bov's, might be loose or disconnected...maybe a hole in the hose or something


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: (DubLuv11)*

I'm gonna go with a leak somehwere... pressure test the chargepiping...
10psi on a chipped car isn't right... you should be seeing at least 14psi..


----------

